# Smokehouse Masterbuilt Electric Smoker 20070211



## majorbeats (Sep 29, 2012)

I have a Smokehouse Masterbuilt Electric Smoker 20070211 with the heating coil problem. I do not want to pay $189 + shipping to fix it. its brand new un-used still in the box. If anyone want to buy the racks or anything on it you can have them for half of any advertised price plus shipping, or you can take the whole unit for $72. I have it listed on craigslist at  

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/app/3237703138.html   Thanks, Marc


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 29, 2012)

Have you contacted Masterbuilt Customer Service? They are pretty good about backing their product even a year or more out of warranty...JJ


----------



## ravenclan (Oct 4, 2012)

You also might want to check for mods , some of the units have a problem with the wires burning out and it is a real easy fix that you can do yourself .


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 4, 2012)

I had the same model, little over a year old and it started having heating issues a couple months ago. I contacted Masterbuilt and they sent a new element, that did not fix the problem. I contacted them again and they replaced the body unit. All at no charge to me. All I had to do was take the door, racks, and control unit off the old one. It works like a charm!


----------



## deltadude (Oct 4, 2012)

You can buy the element from 3rd party for less than half that price.  I don't have the link, but I can find it if needed.  Seriously, there is only one thing on the MES that isn't replaceable by 3rd party, the controller.  I haven't priced the controller from Masterbuilt it might not be that expensive.  In addition there are other options out there in the way of a controller though price may be an issue.

When my wiring or element finally starts acting up, I intend to replace element, wiring and controller all with 3rd party option.  My cabinet is stainless inside and out, there is no reason to buy a new MES, unless all the new trick stuff is something one might want.  The new trick stuff doesn't make the MES smoke better or turn out better Q.


----------



## jkc64 (Oct 4, 2012)

I bought a DOA MES40 for a song, I called Masterbuilt and bought an element for 21.99 and a controler for 14.99 aslo asked about the new chip tray and they are going to send it also for no charge.

Better prices than I would have thought. Mine is the 20070311 stainless with 1200w but shouldn't matter. The remotr would have been an extra 14.99 but I can live without that. So I bought element, controler and a hardware kit(screws and such) with shipping for 56.30. No complaints here.

John


----------



## deltadude (Oct 5, 2012)

jkc64 said:


> I bought a DOA MES40 for a song, I called Masterbuilt and bought an element for 21.99 and a controler for 14.99 aslo asked about the new chip tray and they are going to send it also for no charge.
> 
> Better prices than I would have thought. Mine is the 20070311 stainless with 1200w but shouldn't matter. The remotr would have been an extra 14.99 but I can live without that. So I bought element, controler and a hardware kit(screws and such) with shipping for 56.30. No complaints here.
> 
> John


EXACTLY!  Way to go!  Those prices make it a no-brainer to replace broken or faulty element, wiring, controller in a defective MES.


----------



## majorbeats (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome!! Do you have the contact number you used, I'll call them ASAP, thats better than buying a who new cabinet


----------



## jkc64 (Oct 5, 2012)

I called the number lister in the manual. 1-800-489-1581 don't know who I talked to. Got everything but the element today and should have the element within the next two weeks, plenty of time to give it the works(cleaning and checking all the contacts).


----------

